# Work Meeting Attendance



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Every Thursday morning I need to attend a group meeting at work, during which I need to give an update on the progress of my projects. Others teleconference in from around the country to do the same thing. I have always been fearful of this meeting, although my fear has been abating this past year. I used to live my life Thursday to Thursday (if you know what I mean), but I don't do this any more.

Today I did a quick tally from last year's notes, and I found that out of the 52 weeks I only spoke at 22 meetings. Some of the misses were due to being busy or out of the office, but by far most of the misses were from avoidance due to my SA.

So far this year I am 3 for 3, a great start! So I decided to make a goal for myself - I want to speak in at least 90% of the scheduled meetings this year. I will use this thread to track my progress & try to be regular in my updates, although I have no plan for a 90% posting rate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - well done! I am impressed! :boogie :boogie :boogie

You just get used to speaking up after a while.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

excellent goal! according to last year's notes, you're nearly halfway there. it is true, you do get used to speaking in meetings after a while. well done you!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck, and I think this is a great goal! I agree with the others...you do get used to speaking up in meetings. Also, I'm sure that since they're weekly, and you're mainly just giving updates, that there will be some weeks where you won't have to say too much. Keep us updated .


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice goal, Gilt! Where there's a will, there's a way! Kick SA's butt!!!


----------



## GooGav (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, that's a really great goal, gilt!

It is just a case of doing it again and again, gritting your teeth at times, and then it gets better and better until you walk into the room like you own the place.

Keep us posted.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks all, for your kind replies :b

I just found out today that this Thursday's meeting is being preempted by a presentation of Employee Satisfaction survey results :? It doesn't look like I'll get a chance to talk this week; we'll see!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

good job kick some SA *** for us!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that's ok, there will be next time. you can put your strategies well in place by then.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I spoke at this week's meeting for 10-15 minutes or so. I had two decent topics, but on my third project I hadn't done much work on and it was difficult to talk about. I got through it though for 4 in a row (last week didn't count!)


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

Id say you should pick a reward, something really great and reward yourself if you make it 100%...which is pretty impressive. If not, fight for the 90% and its still great. But maybe having an awsome reward for 100% might help when you hit a rough spot ahead.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> I spoke at this week's meeting for 10-15 minutes or so. I had two decent topics, but on my third project I hadn't done much work on and it was difficult to talk about. I got through it though for 4 in a row (last week didn't count!)


GilT <- :boogie :boogie :boogie

Three boogies for that triumph (it's all the law allows). That is totally awesome. :lol


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

^ & ^^: Thanks!  I like your idea eek, I'll think about it. This week is complicated by a quality audit on the same day; I don't know how it'll work out.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

good luck and let us know how it goes?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Keep up the good work, Guilt!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

leonardess said:


> good luck and let us know how it goes?


I will leonardess, thanks!

(P.S. - welcome back!)



Neptunus said:


> Keep up the good work, Guilt!


Thanks Neptunus!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> ^ & ^^: Thanks!  I like your idea eek, I'll think about it. This week is complicated by a quality audit on the same day; I don't know how it'll work out.


Been there, done that. Just know where everything is. It's not as bad as you think.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

I am very proud of you. I feel very emotional when somebody with SA can do these things.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

The meeting was canceled this week; nothing new to report.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

One more for the record books :wink

I really worked my butt off this week, so I felt okay giving my update. I think a lot of my fear of this meeting has to do with the feeling that my work is not of sufficient quantity or quality. Is this bad? I don't know, but it certainly is a motivator!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> One more for the record books :wink
> 
> I really worked my butt off this week, so I felt okay giving my update. I think a lot of my fear of this meeting has to do with the feeling that my work is not of sufficient quantity or quality. Is this bad? I don't know, but it certainly is a motivator!


That is what it should be used for - motivation. Other than that, you are fine. You meet your deadlines and you haven't heard anything.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

cavemanslaststand said:


> Just curious, was there a Thursday 2-24 meeting?


I'm afraid I couldn't make it cavemanslaststand.

I understand your frustration about the need to rephrase the same information. It is counterproductive. I am now trying to be honest & mention that I haven't been able to move specific projects forward when this is the case.



millenniumman75 said:


> That is what it should be used for - motivation. Other than that, you are fine. You meet your deadlines and you haven't heard anything.


True MM - I am looking at it from this positive perspective moving forward!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Today my boss said before the meeting that I could have a "bye" this time around since I was absent so much this week...and I took it :blush I had something written up, too. However, there were several people on the call that were visiting from China, and everyone introduced themselves (including me) so it wasn't a total washout.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

No meeting this week - another meeting was scheduled instead.

This is three weeks in a row at which I didn't speak for one reason or another. :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You will still have chances - I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> You will still have chances - I wouldn't worry about it.


This is true, next Thursday _always_ awaits :afr 

Thanks, MM!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It becomes less of a problem. People don't really like to go to meetings anyway.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Back on track, I spoke at my meeting today. I was a little daring & improvised a bit. Afterward though I had a strong desire to go over the discussion in my mind, but I resisted it because that is usually when I find faults. Overall, not bad.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

One more step forward! :yay 

Congrats!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

^ Thanks Neptunus, much appreciated 

I'm afraid that I excused myself out of today's meeting, which I didn't need to do. I didn't make much progress in a key project, and I didn't want to bring this up. Was just feeling a bit inferior at work today, for this & a few other reasons.

Edit: I won't be able to make this upcoming meeting since I'll be out of the office.

\/ Thank you for your constructive criticism MM, I really appreciate it! I will attempt to keep better track of what I do, for it wasn't like I was lolling about


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Don't put it off too much!
I keep track of all the work I do. That helps me with my notes.


----------



## esperanza1988 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, hope you can accomplish your mission set by yourself!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

^ Thank you esperanza1988, I appreciate your support 

Today's meeting went very well. I was very busy this morning with two separate projects running simultaneously, so I didn't have a chance to write up my notes. However I did have information on these projects, which I shared. It made it easier that my boss was at work today instead of working from home, since it was similar to just having a discussion with him (with the phone sitting there quietly ). Before the meeting I felt the start of anxiety, but I held it in check through deep breathing & refusing to develop any negative thoughts. No negative thoughts afterward.


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like it went great!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> ^ Thank you esperanza1988, I appreciate your support
> 
> Today's meeting went very well. I was very busy this morning with two separate projects running simultaneously, so I didn't have a chance to write up my notes. However I did have information on these projects, which I shared. It made it easier that my boss was at work today instead of working from home, since it was similar to just having a discussion with him (with the phone sitting there quietly ). Before the meeting I felt the start of anxiety, but I held it in check through deep breathing & refusing to develop any negative thoughts. No negative thoughts afterward.


HA! I should have read this. I hadn't when I PMed you.
Whadda ya know?! You did it and without notes. I still need to work on without the notes part, but otherwise I am fine.

Good job!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks josephisaverb & mm, I appreciate your support 

Nothing unusual about today's meeting. I had notes written up beforehand, and did some deep breathing, up until I needed to speak. I had enough progress this past week that I felt okay speaking about it. Kept the replay / negative thoughts away afterward.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> Thanks josephisaverb & mm, I appreciate your support
> 
> Nothing unusual about today's meeting. I had notes written up beforehand, and did some deep breathing, up until I needed to speak. I had enough progress this past week that I felt okay speaking about it. Kept the replay / negative thoughts away afterward.


You did well!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Good to see you're gaining confidence!


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

gilt said:


> *Nothing unusual about today's meeting*. I had notes written up beforehand, and did some deep breathing, up until I needed to speak. I had enough progress this past week that *I felt okay speaking about it. Kept the replay / negative thoughts away afterward*.


Your "nothing unusual" sure has changed since you started this thread. Way to go!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you mm, Neptunus & josephisaverb - I appreciate your support!



josephisaverb said:


> Your "nothing unusual" sure has changed since you started this thread. Way to go!


You're right, I really do feel an improvement. I think that my self-perception & confidence as a valuable employee has risen in the last few months, and I think that this has helped. I've seen similar improvement in other meetings as well.

My increasing familiarity with the people I deal with also plays a role, I think. For instance, if I needed to give the same weekly update but to an entire new set of people, I think that I would regress; maybe not back to square one, but significantly.

Lastly, I truly believe that this weekly "Work Meeting Attendance" thread has helped, too. Just venting here amongst fellow sufferers who feel compassion & offer support for my efforts means everything to me. It's great to have support like this, and I'm grateful.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Today was a rough day overall. I was in four different meetings, and I needed to be excused from one to attend another. I felt agitated by the time the last meeting had finished (dislike that feeling!), and I was glad that I could go home after finishing it.

As for "the" meeting, it went okay although I am somewhat disappointed with my performance. For some reason I felt jittery this morning, and although I had written down my key notes I couldn't picture myself talking smoothly - which is what happened. I did my best, though.

The meeting was cancelled for next week, so I get a little vacation


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Back on schedule after last week's cancellation. I had a lot of good progress to report (which always helps!), so I felt pretty good going into this meeting. I was the last one up, so I don't know what anyone else talked about, lol (it is so difficult for me not to concentrate on anything else beforehand but what I plan to say). I had jotted down some notes the hour prior, but I barely referred to them during my update. The discussion was smooth.

Usually I'll "sign in" by announcing my presence at the start of the meeting (most do); in that way, I can't get out of presenting. It has been too tempting on the few times I haven't signed in not to say anything & weasel out of my turn. Today though, I was unable to sign in at the start, but before the meeting ended I let them know I was there - a first! Again, having good news helped.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You're getting there .


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well done! looking back over this thread, you've grown in dealing with this situation consistently!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats on another meeting well done!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks, friends!

I believe that I am getting better at saying what I want to say; I'm certainly not avoiding the meeting as I once was. To be honest, I still feel that unsettling anticipation on Thursday, and the sense of relief that follows once it's over. I'd certainly be happy if this was to go away, although at this time I don't expect that it will. Maybe that is enough, just being able to cope. I can live with that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's all in the preparation.

As Lucinda Bassett says.....we use the same tools to worry as we do to goal set!


----------



## ScaredAtWork (May 9, 2011)

wow. i just read this entire thread from start to finish - congrats on such progress! you seem to have come along way since when you started the conversation. i really find this inspirational. my SA is mostly strong in the work environment - in fact, to the point where i have not been able to further my career as much as i would have liked to at this point bc i am too timid and afriad to take initiative and speak up. i am in the process of looking for a new job now as i just relocated back to my homestate. i have been using htis time to try to prepare for the new social setting and come in with a more outgoing "can-do" attitude so that i start off on the right track - once i make my frist shy, timid and scared impression, i have an even harder time turning it around.
but reading this thread and seeing the progress you have made is really inspirational. i think i will follow your lead and set some kind of goals like this for myself.
keep up the good work - and be very proud of yourself!!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

^^ Thanks mm. That is true - preparation is key. Working hard & having good things to say makes it easier, too 

^ Thank you for your positive words, ScaredAtWork! I left a message for you, I hope it's useful!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Everything went well for today's meeting. I was very busy leading up to it, so I didn't get much of a change to think about what I was going to say (or worry about it). I did get a chance to jot down a few thoughts the hour before. Because it was known that I was busy, I was asked to give a "quick update" (yes!), so I mentioned progress in some key projects, and I was done - just like that! No problems speaking, and no negative thoughts afterward.

One irksome trait of mine - whenever I'm asked a question for which I don't know the answer, instead of simply stating "I don't know, but I will find out" or something along this line, I build an excuse into my reply. It is like I'm avoiding blame for a possible accusation ("why don't you know?!") I need to work on this. I do my best, and I should not feel guilty about not having all the answers.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I excused myself from the meeting today because I was working on another project.

I wasn't avoiding....I swear!

(however, I was happy to miss it :hide)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You'll make it .


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I was all set for today's meeting, I had notes that I hastily scribbled up, I had started relaxing breathing....and I found that it was cancelled. I tried!

I'm off on vacation next week, so I won't have anything new until the 9th. With 3 weeks without a chance to speak I hope that I don't lose my edge (however sharp I think it is now!).


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

After a few week's absence I thought I was a little rusty with my update. I had written comments, but I was involved in a meeting before this one that ran over, so I signed in late. I was heard "beeping in" & was asked immediately for my update. So no mental preparation beforehand. A few instances not finding the right words & replacing them with poor substitutes...it just didn't go as well as I would have liked. But it's over, and I can relax for a bit.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I just found this thread, and I'm very impressed by the progress you've made. I've attended bi-weekly meetings as an observer, and it seemed to me that it'd be so nerve-wracking to have to give progress reports. 

Keep up the great work. You are inspiring!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> After a few week's absence I thought I was a little rusty with my update. I had written comments, but I was involved in a meeting before this one that ran over, so I signed in late. I was heard "beeping in" & was asked immediately for my update. So no mental preparation beforehand. A few instances not finding the right words & replacing them with poor substitutes...it just didn't go as well as I would have liked. But it's over, and I can relax for a bit.


Don't you just love that?! *BEEP* Who just joined? :roll That has happened to me many times. You will get really good at it. You were right to make your notes ahead of time, for sure. You may need to add a little information to them if this comes up.

I end up forgetting some of the things I had been doing between meetings - there is a lot sometimes.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

^^ Thank you pita, I appreciate it!

^ Thanks MM! I am usually one of the first on so I don't make a late exit.

Today I _was_ one of the first on, and I was allowed to go first. I prefer to go first to get it out of the way. I had plenty of time to write down my thoughts & prepare myself beforehand.

All of my news centered around "bad" news, so I wasn't particularly looking forward to giving my update (it is much easier to give "good" news!). But I was asked questions throughout, which I like because it is easier for me to give answers than it is to discuss a topic. Overall I'm satisfied with today's report.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> ^^ Thank you pita, I appreciate it!
> 
> ^ Thanks MM! I am usually one of the first on so I don't make a late exit.
> 
> ...


That's all that counts . Way to go, man!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

gilt said:


> All of my news centered around "bad" news, so I wasn't particularly looking forward to giving my update (it is much easier to give "good" news!). But I was asked questions throughout, which I like because it is easier for me to give answers than it is to discuss a topic. Overall I'm satisfied with today's report.


Congrats, Gilt! :yay


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

^ Thanks Neptunus & MM 

This week has been incredibly busy, and today was no exception. I was feeling anxious all morning, and I was worried that this would translate to a bad performance today, but that didn't happen. I was prepared beforehand with my notes and my breathing, and everything went okay. I was second in line to talk, so I had a few moments to fret & go over the wording a few times. No judgements afterward.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> ^ Thanks Neptunus & MM
> 
> This week has been incredibly busy, and today was no exception. I was feeling anxious all morning, and I was worried that this would translate to a bad performance today, but that didn't happen. I was prepared beforehand with my notes and my breathing, and everything went okay. I was second in line to talk, so I had a few moments to fret & go over the wording a few times. No judgements afterward.


Now, THAT'S the way it is supposed to go!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

^Thanks both, much appreciated! 

Along with the telephone, I was in a room with both my boss & his boss, who was visiting, for this meeting. Perhaps because of this, much of the hour was spent on me. I was asked questions on the formalities of my projects, and the results of a successful trial earlier this morning.

Today was a tough day in a tough week. There is some internal political bickering going on, and though I try to stay out of it I was hit by some of the fallout, so to speak. I'm very sensitive to negative comments, and this is more bothersome to me than anything that I said at the meeting today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> ^Thanks both, much appreciated!
> 
> Along with the telephone, I was in a room with both my boss & his boss, who was visiting, for this meeting. Perhaps because of this, much of the hour was spent on me. I was asked questions on the formalities of my projects, and the results of a successful trial earlier this morning.
> 
> Today was a tough day in a tough week. There is some internal political bickering going on, and though I try to stay out of it I was hit by some of the fallout, so to speak. I'm very sensitive to negative comments, and this is more bothersome to me than anything that I said at the meeting today.


Been there, done that - it's not you. Don't worry about it. You are doing what you are supposed to do - that is what counts.

I sent you a PM because I didn't see this response :lol.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I was on vacation this week so there is no report. However, since half of the year is done I decided to tally up the results up to now. Of the 26 weeks, the meeting was cancelled 5 times, so there were only 21 meeting weeks. I broke down the results into three distinct categories:

_Edit: I had a nice information grid below, but I guess that the software doesn't care for the extra spaces. _

Category #of weeks(of 21) % 
Attended/spoke 15 71.4
Attended/didn't speak 3 14.3
Did not attend 3 14.3

At the very worst I have a 71% speaking percentage for the meetings, which is much better than last year. If I look at just the meetings I attended (18 in all), the percentage of meetings I attended & spoke is 83%. It falls below my goal of 90%, but I am happy with my effort.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm considering stopping here, for I don't know if I can improve much beyond this. Also, I have other work related issues that I need to focus on. I'm thankful for the support shown to me here, it has always been & is appreciated


----------

